# How do I fix a dropped stitch in COMPLETED project??



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

I just found that I dropped a stitch in a hat that I COMPLETED.  I've searched (you tube, etc.) but only find how to repair that mistake while it is still on the needles....help, please!


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

What I do is from the back I take a threaded lenth of yarn and run it through the dropped stitch and then anchor it by running it through several stitches on each side of the dropped stitch. It really doesn't show much if you adjust the stitches around it.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I would also use a crochet hook and up the dropped stitch up as far as it will go. then anchor the loop on the back as Mary described above.


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

This worked PERFECTLY !!! and I can't even see the "fix" Of course it helps that my yarn is a bit "fluffy" 
...I upped the dropped stitch several rows as you suggested and secured it ~ Whew!!! Disaster diverted !!! Thank you, Thank you, Mary & Marilyn!!


----------



## Michelle57 (Jul 13, 2011)

I always use a Crochet hook then fasten the stitch in have done it on all types of wool and all patterns even Lace n Aran


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I do this also.


----------



## anniedraf (Apr 13, 2012)

What I would do is use a crochet hook, ;make your way up (or down) the project connecting the rows and then use a needle & yarn to finish off. Let's know how you go!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the question and the suggestions, everyone. I have that problem on a seed stitch prayer shawl I made in white Bernat Super Soft on large needles so the guage is loose and there is a lot of space between stitches. I will try your suggestions. Plan B is to randomly attach colored knit flowers, thereby making the outside of the shawl obvious so the dropped stitch on the wrong side doesn't show. I'm really getting tired of having that shawl staring me in the face, especially since the intended recipient has been declared cancer-free for over a year. Oh well, I'm sure she will still appreciate the virtual hug it represents, whenever it is finished.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

oma lisa said:


> I just found that I dropped a stitch in a hat that I COMPLETED.  I've searched (you tube, etc.) but only find how to repair that mistake while it is still on the needles....help, please!


By the time I got here your emergency crew was here for you and you've fixed the probem.

Good on you! and them. ;-)


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Thanks for the question and the suggestions, everyone. I have that problem on a seed stitch prayer shawl I made in white Bernat Super Soft on large needles so the guage is loose and there is a lot of space between stitches. I will try your suggestions. Plan B is to randomly attach colored knit flowers, thereby making the outside of the shawl obvious so the dropped stitch on the wrong side doesn't show. I'm really getting tired of having that shawl staring me in the face, especially since the intended recipient has been declared cancer-free for over a year. Oh well, I'm sure she will still appreciate the virtual hug it represents, whenever it is finished.


Is it the type of design that would be enhanced by the addition of knitted leaves or flowers in strategic places? Maybe both right and wrong sides.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> msusanc said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the question and the suggestions, everyone. I have that problem on a seed stitch prayer shawl I made in white Bernat Super Soft on large needles so the guage is loose and there is a lot of space between stitches. I will try your suggestions. Plan B is to randomly attach colored knit flowers, thereby making the outside of the shawl obvious so the dropped stitch on the wrong side doesn't show. I'm really getting tired of having that shawl staring me in the face, especially since the intended recipient has been declared cancer-free for over a year. Oh well, I'm sure she will still appreciate the virtual hug it represents, whenever it is finished.
> ...


Ooh, good idea!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

mususanc, 30 more years? LOL I need about 5,000 years.

I'll show you a hat I made that was plain so I did a couple of leaves. My friend wears the hat all the time, even to bed when she gets cold. LOL

Dove Endless Love Moebius Scarf & Hat


----------



## cpn321 (Apr 6, 2011)

To avoid having to correct mistakes like yours, whenever I complete a row or a pattern section I usually examine it right away to see if there are any mistakes or dropped stitches. 

It takes longer to complete a project, but I find my mistakes much sooner and when I do, I also remind myself to focus on my knitting instead of TV or chatting in my craft social group. They wonder why I am so quiet! Now I try to bring simple projects to my craft group.


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you all for the affirmation! I will stop my thinking I need to frog a finished project!


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

This was a great question, and The answers you got were very helpfull, expecially to such a new Knitter like myself.
I have been watching videos and trying to learn how to fix a dropped stitch, as well as practicing picking them back up with a crochet hook and placing them back on the needle.
I am so happy I found this place. There are so many wounderful, helpfull, people here, and always ready to jump in when needed.
Thank You all for beeing so kind!!!
I will make a note of this information in my little black knitting book that I carry in my bag. I try to keep all the little hints like this handy so that if I am out some place knitting, I am not stuck for answers. You wouldnt believe all the little notes and helpfull hints I have, and most of them come from here.
Thanks again, and happy Knitting!!!
Bobbie


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm thrilled that I keep receiving replies ! And it is nice to know that others have had the same problem...and I didn't want to frog it !!
So again thank you and keep the ideas coming.

Kelloggb: it is true, this is the best place to be, new knitter or not. I've gotten SO many great ideas and everyone is incredibly helpful.

and to Marny: LOVE the hat with the leaf...in fact, I think I'll add a little embellishment to mine as well (p.s. I used to live in Carlsbad)

HUGS to ALL !!!
Lisa


----------



## Louisem (Feb 15, 2011)

by the time I got here, the problem was solved--and I also figured out "why the dropped" stitch--a picture is worth a thousand words!!! here's to ya (just kidding)..


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

for those of you who have knitting machines and still hand knit, a latch hook needle off the knitting machines works best to pick up and fix knitting


----------



## The Old Wolf (Jul 22, 2012)

Thread necromancy here, but yes - I just found this post extremely useful. Found two, count them two, dropped stitches in a hat I just finished. Thanks to all who contributed for the benefit of others.


----------



## shediff (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks everyone I’ve just noticed in a dropped stitch in a jumper I’ve been wearing ????, so these tips are very helpful ????


----------

